# What causes browsers to stop browsing?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Every once in a while, everything just stops. Pages don't load, etc. When it happens, all three browsers are affected; SeaMonkey, Opera and IE9. Also affects GoogleEarth, yet I can ping that by DNS. And all PCs on the LAN are affected.

I can still ping however, by either DNS or IP.


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [72.30.38.140] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=43
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=192ms TTL=43
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=186ms TTL=43
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=43

Ping statistics for 72.30.38.140:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 112ms, Maximum = 192ms, Average = 151ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping 72.30.38.140

Pinging 72.30.38.140 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=328ms TTL=43
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=413ms TTL=43
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=43
Reply from 72.30.38.140: bytes=32 time=477ms TTL=43

Ping statistics for 72.30.38.140:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 181ms, Maximum = 477ms, Average = 349ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping googleearth.com

Pinging googleearth.com [74.125.134.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.134.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=43
Reply from 74.125.134.104: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=43
Reply from 74.125.134.104: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=43
Reply from 74.125.134.104: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=43

Ping statistics for 74.125.134.104:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 66ms

C:\Users\Owner>ping dbstalk.com

Pinging dbstalk.com [72.9.159.119] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.9.159.119: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=47
Reply from 72.9.159.119: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=47
Reply from 72.9.159.119: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=47
Reply from 72.9.159.119: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 72.9.159.119:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 65ms, Average = 64ms
```
The only way I've found to restore browsing is to reboot the DSL modem.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Do you use an email client? In this state can you send/receive mail?

Keep in mind there is no comparison to web browsing and ping. Ping doesn't use TCP.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

My initial hunch is malware. Try turning off each computer. Boot one up. Any change?

Have you run the Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool lately? http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/malware-removal.aspx

The more I think of it, the more I wonder if your PCs are part of a botnet. The above removal tool should help. Also run complete anti-virus scans with an up-to-date A/V signature file.

Java has also been exploited. If nothing else works, try de-installing Java and see if you have any improvement.

(PS - I do Information Security for a living).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Probably not in the sense that you're asking. eMail is all browser based. I'm not sure if Opera's mail client would qualify or not.

I'm trying the new Outlook.com, but I do not have the old Outlook client installed.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"wilbur_the_goose" said:


> My initial hunch is malware. Try turning off each computer. Boot one up. Any change?
> 
> Have you run the Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool lately? http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/malware-removal.aspx
> 
> ...


Why would rebooting his dsl modem correct the issue at that point? I know malware has changed the dns settings on them before but that's not what's happening here.

Also, are these all wireless, wired or a combination?

Do you have a talent or something that has the same issue? Couldn't remember of you had one or not.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

MSRT has been run, nearly monthly. 
Malwarebytes is clean.
MSE is clean

PCs are wired.
DNS settings are unchanged as far as I can tell. They do revert to default when the ISP pushes an update, but when I notice it, I change to some Open DNS servers, picking servers at random.

_Do you have a talent or something that has the same issue?_ Que?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Clear your cache but ultimately it sounds like you might be experiencing the sign of a dying modem/router. Does it impact all devices? Such as a smartphone that can use a browser, tablet, or something like that?

Check for UDP and make sure it doesn't have some weird option or setting in the router. Make sure you didn't update something or install a firewall.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"SayWhat?" said:


> MSRT has been run, nearly monthly.
> Malwarebytes is clean.
> MSE is clean
> 
> ...


Yikes, didn't notice the "autocorrect". I meant to say tablet.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> Probably not in the sense that you're asking. eMail is all browser based. I'm not sure if Opera's mail client would qualify or not.
> 
> I'm trying the new Outlook.com, but I do not have the old Outlook client installed.


Why not set up an e-mail client for testing? Opera can do POP and smtp as well as mail via browser, but a simple mail client is easiest to test with. Just be sure to check "leave all mail on server".


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

can you telnet to port 80 to a website?

telnet yahoo.com 80 for example.

pinging and dns lookups use different ports than opening a website


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Pinging doesn't use any port, doesn't know about them.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Pinging doesn't use any port, doesn't know about them.


true...uses icmp protocol

I have had similar problems when I make changes to my router and have to reboot both my router and modem to get it working again.

maybe the router (or modem/router combo) has a firmware update?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

dpeters11 - I didn't want the router rebooted. I wanted all the PCs shut down, and to start one PC back up. See if a single PC has the issue by itself.

Just a hunch, but a botnet sending spam would slow down a computer and its connectivity, especially on slow DSL. By having only one PC active, you would, in theory, reduce the outgoing spam by 2/3.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> My initial hunch is malware. Try turning off each computer. Boot one up. Any change?
> 
> Have you run the Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool lately? http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/malware-removal.aspx
> 
> ...


I can't run Chrome, all other browsers seem fine. Ran that malicious software from your link and it showed no malware. Got any other suggestions?

I really prefer Chrome and this is really annoying. Pages don't load, the home page locks up every time I try to use it and things like that. Any help would be appreciated, I'm stumped. I've tried suggestions from other forums, but nothing has cured this problem. I'm running a Lenovo G770 laptop, i5 System 7 with 8GBs of RAM.

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Rich - did you turn off all but one PC?

Are you wired or wireless? If you're wireless, try running wired, and see how that works. Try taking your PC to a public wi-fi hotspot (Wegmans, Starbucks, etc) - does your PC work there?

What anti-virus software are you running? 

PS - Your PC has plenty of power - that's definitely not it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Rich - did you turn off all but one PC?


Yup.



> Are you wired or wireless? If you're wireless, try running wired, and see how that works. Try taking your PC to a public wi-fi hotspot (Wegmans, Starbucks, etc) - does your PC work there?


I was staying in a condo on the beach a couple weeks ago and they had Wi-Fi and it worked well. I'll try it on a wire in a bit. I've never had it on a wire.



> What anti-virus software are you running?


Norton 360



> PS - Your PC has plenty of power - that's definitely not it.


Didn't think that was the problem, just info I thought you could use.

Rich


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Though a long time Avast user, I've been settting up friends, family and client with MSE (MS Security Essentials) with very good luck.

Dump Norton, and any other anti-virus/malware protection as soon as you can. IF you can...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Rich - did you turn off all but one PC?
> 
> Are you wired or wireless? If you're wireless, try running wired, and see how that works. Try taking your PC to a public wi-fi hotspot (Wegmans, Starbucks, etc) - does your PC work there?
> 
> ...


Did everything you suggested and it appears that my son's computer is the problem with my homepage being locked up.

The pages are loading as they should, but when I go to my homepage it freezes up.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Did everything you suggested and it appears that my son's computer is the problem with my homepage being locked up.
> 
> The pages are loading as they should, but when I go to my homepage it freezes up.
> 
> Rich


Now my homepage is working correctly. What the hell is going on? Chrome is working as it should. How???

Rich


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

neomaine said:


> Though a long time Avast user, I've been settting up friends, family and client with MSE (MS Security Essentials) with very good luck.
> 
> Dump Norton, and any other anti-virus/malware protection as soon as you can. IF you can...


FYI...we use Microsoft Anti-Virus at work (business version) and viruses that end up in the java cache don't get picked up by Real-Time Protection but do get detected from the full scan.

it would be a good idea to schedule full scans periodically.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, now it's starting to get a bit strange. I left my laptop alone for a couple hours and when I clicked on the Google Chrome icon, my homepage came up and was dead. Nothing worked. No links worked. Great.

So, I start opening up web pages and they come up fine after clicking on their icons. Then I hit the Home icon next to the address bar and my homepage works. Huh?

For now, I'll keep on using Chrome. Must be a setting of some kind that I've managed to screw up. I've looked at my wife's Lenovo. She has a System 7, Idea Pad i7 and her settings are just like mine. She doesn't have these problems and we use them side by side. Both off the same wireless router, a Linksys 4200 that's about a year old. 

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok - do this. As recommended, drop Norton - it's a HUGE resource hog. I personally love Microsoft Security Essentials. It's free, and works well.

After that, check out the add-ins you have in Internet Explorer. I'd also run IE without any add-ins. Some of those add-ins can kill your performance.

Hang in there, we're getting there!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try this: set your homepage to be a blank page and then go to the page you want to be your home page, and then set that page to be your home page.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

One other idea - and I admit it's probably not going to help - try using a static IP address, something like 192.168.0.200 (or ...1.200, depending on your router's settings).


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Observed during lockout:

Taskbar Network Icon shows connected
MS Broadband Utility shows connected (for a while, then shows not connected)
SMTP Mail works

WeatherUnderground Desktop widget not connected

Windows Update does not download updates
Malwarebytes does not connect to server

Still getting some of this in the Modem log:



> Aug 30 08:38:40 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.142.106 DST=XX.XX.XX.XX LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=29 ID=31888 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4164 DPT=139 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
> Aug 30 08:38:43 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.142.106 DST=XX.XX.XX.XX LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=29 ID=32058 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4164 DPT=139 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
> Aug 30 08:38:52 syslog info -- MARK --
> Aug 30 08:43:31 user alert kernel: Intrusion -> IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=82.45.245.101 DST=XX.XX.XX.XX LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=40 ID=3422 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55408 DPT=443 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> One other idea - and I admit it's probably not going to help - try using a static IP address, something like 192.168.0.200 (or ...1.200, depending on your router's settings).


Did that when I got the laptop last year.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Ok - do this. As recommended, drop Norton - it's a HUGE resource hog. I personally love Microsoft Security Essentials. It's free, and works well.


I'll try that. I assume I can just shut down Norton, not actually wipe it out?



> After that, check out the add-ins you have in Internet Explorer. I'd also run IE without any add-ins. Some of those add-ins can kill your performance.


I've never used IE on this laptop, but I'll wipe out the add-ins if there are any.



> Hang in there, we're getting there!


I really appreciate this. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Try this: set your homepage to be a blank page and then go to the page you want to be your home page, and then set that page to be your home page.


Tried that, no joy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Ok - do this. As recommended, drop Norton - it's a HUGE resource hog. I personally love Microsoft Security Essentials. It's free, and works well.
> 
> After that, check out the add-ins you have in Internet Explorer. I'd also run IE without any add-ins. Some of those add-ins can kill your performance.
> 
> Hang in there, we're getting there!


Tried everything above and the homepage still locks up. I can open sites from the desktop and the pages load quickly again. But the homepage still goes to Google i.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Tried everything above and the homepage still locks up. I can open sites from the desktop and the pages load quickly again. But the homepage still goes to Google i.
> 
> Rich


Got the homepage working! I had to completely wipe out Norton 360. Shame, I had over a year left, almost 2 years. I trust with Windows Security Essentials I'm completely safe?

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> Got the homepage working! I had to completely wipe out Norton 360. Shame, I had over a year left, almost 2 years. I trust with Windows Security Essentials I'm completely safe?
> 
> Rich


As safe as with Norton. Of course still keep all your software updated, <cough>uninstall Java</cough>, that sort of thing.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> As safe as with Norton. Of course still keep all your software updated, <cough>uninstall Java</cough>, that sort of thing.


Uninstalled Java last week. Didn't seem to make any difference.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Rich" said:


> Uninstalled Java last week. Didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> Rich


Oh, no. That had nothing to do with your problem, just in terms of being safe after getting rid of Norton. At least Java 7 right now has some extremely severe vulnerabilities being exploited and we haven't heard if Oracle will fix them before October.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Oh, no. That had nothing to do with your problem, just in terms of being safe after getting rid of Norton. At least Java 7 right now has some extremely severe vulnerabilities being exploited and we haven't heard if Oracle will fix them before October.


That's why I deleted it. And, from what I've read, we really don't need Java.

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Oracle patched Jave 7 today. 

Is it working without Norton?


----------



## amenic (Apr 9, 2012)

My money is on a busted modem SayWhat. You can try checking with your ISP, sometimes they can correct things from their end. You can try messing with DHCP settings, or assigning static IPs for all your devices. If you're already using static IPs, I would strongly suggest removing them if favor of automatic addressing. If you're using a modem/router combo you might not need to replace it, but just add to it instead. My Modem is very bad at establishing connections, but it can maintain them very well. So I attatched a third party router to that, and it handles all the various connections itself, works like a charm. You can get a basic N router for like $20 on amazon.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Backup data and start from scratch easiest way to solve most of these minor issues and usually faster. I have a clean image I used once a month.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

amenic - I'm starting to think you're right. Swap out the router.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Oracle patched Jave 7 today.
> 
> Is it working without Norton?


Working quite well. Thanx. I really appreciate the help. I've been using Norton/Symantic products since the '80s and this is the first time I've had a major problem with them. As soon as I uninstalled the Norton 360, the laptop was back to normal. Again, my thanx.

Rich


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I dropped Norton and McAfee products several years ago. They became so bloated and crippled many machines.

I certainly recommend MSE with a weekly or monthly scan by Malwarebytes. Or spend the money and get the real-time version.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I dropped Norton and McAfee products several years ago. They became so bloated and crippled many machines.
> 
> I certainly recommend MSE with a weekly or monthly scan by Malwarebytes. Or spend the money and get the real-time version.


A friend of mine who runs a data center for a defense contractor recommended MSE to me last year...it works, and all of my computers liked the lack of bloatware that Norton and McAfee installed...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Noticing the great back to back bike avatars---- how bout a photo of each of you two guys doing wheelies down Main Street!?

I will refrain from mentioning the real solution here, as it's expensive.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Noticing the great back to back bike avatars---- how bout a photo of each of you two guys doing wheelies down Main Street!?
> 
> I will refrain from mentioning the real solution here, as it's expensive.


Expensive doesn't really matter to a lot of us, if you have a solution, share it. I was getting ready to junk this Lenovo I just bought less than a year ago and buy a better laptop.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I dropped Norton and McAfee products several years ago. They became so bloated and crippled many machines.
> 
> I certainly recommend MSE with a weekly or monthly scan by Malwarebytes. *Or spend the money and get the real-time version.*


Are you talking about MSE or Malwarebytes regarding buying the real-time version?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> Expensive doesn't really matter to a lot of us, if you have a solution, share it. I was getting ready to junk this Lenovo I just bought less than a year ago and buy a better laptop.
> 
> Rich


Pssssst..... Macintosh. MacBookPro for heavier lifting, MacBookAir for light and pretty.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Pssssst..... Macintosh. MacBookPro for heavier lifting, MacBookAir for light and pretty.


Gotcha.

Rich


----------

